# First one of 2017



## wombat (Jan 14, 2017)

As the title says. first one for the new year.
Thought I'd try a something a little different.
The "Tasmanian Devil" in a split frame of spotted gum with a jarrah and maple palm swell and matching maple fork tips.
I'm not sure if it's a wedge or a chevron design, but I quite like how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2017)

Beautiful work Walter. That Jarrah is beautiful


----------



## CWS (Jan 14, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2017)

Doesn't get any better! Tremendous #1 for the year!!! Chuck


----------

